# Clutch adjustment?



## Papa Rad17 (May 19, 2015)

With any manual transmission you should engage the clutch completely to do anything. My Alero and cruze both require you to, however the alero being 15 years old and 231,000 miles is much more forgiving. On Gen1 cruze the clutch pedal is linked to a rheostat (pot) that sends a variable voltage to the computer for the electronic side of things. You could measure the resistance and rig something up for that if you wanted. As for the mechanical side of things, completely pressing the clutch pedal will be much, much better for it.


----------



## 28c_Beta (Sep 18, 2016)

jjsimmers said:


> Does anyone know if/how to adjust the clutch pedal height? Mine requires you to push it almost all the way to the floor! My 2000 Sonoma was MUCH higher. Thx for any assistance


Very interesting, my Cruze has about an inch and a half of give before I feel the plates catching.


----------



## Cruze CTRL (Sep 16, 2021)

Resurrecting an old thread..
Hi everyone, my clutch pedal needs to go 'to the metal' for any gear change. 
The 'biting point' is so far down to the floor it's annoying, and getting worse by the day to be able to properly disengage.
I need to adjust the clutch pedal position, away from the master cylinder.
Does anyone know how to do this? I have Gen1 (2013) 1.4L.


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

Non adjustible if I remember correctly. It may be time for a new accumulator. Or an accumulator delete to get the extra mm out of it


----------

